

The Touch Screen Generation - fourmii
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/04/the-touch-screen-generation/309250/

======
zurn
I wonder how they will relate to keyboards and text input after they learn to
read and program.

~~~
joezydeco
My daughter is turning 5 next month. Now that she knows the alphabet she is
learning to read _and_ use the keyboard at the same time. If something is
spelled to her she can execute a Google image search on her own.

She's teaching herself how to type because she has an awesome motivator. Type
a word, get a flood of My Little Pony pictures. With moderation I let her do
it when she asks, because I know this is getting her familiar with computers,
with letters/words, with the keyboard, and with internet searching all at the
same time. That's something I couldn't do if I sat her down and tried to do it
formally.

